# Cornwall: St.Ives to Mousehole Cycle Route #3



## dicanio (16 Aug 2009)

Hi, We are visting St. Ives 19th Aug. Just wondered if any other families out there have cycled along route #3 to Mousehole? I have a rough map of the route. Is the route reasonably car/traffic free? Any steep hills etc. Any advice apreciated! Thanks


----------



## ColinJ (16 Aug 2009)

I cycled around that area last year and enjoyed it, but there are some steep little hills in places. The one I took out of Mousehole was pretty challenging. 

Mousehole is a bit of a tourist trap - it is very nice but gets busy in the summer. Ditto St.Ives, Land's End, Marazion, and Penzance. I did find quite a few nice quiet lanes though

I'm not sure exactly what way route #3 goes. I took the coastal road through Zennor which was very scenic.

Very young children might find the cycling hard work, but I think it is a nice place to ride. Some of the lanes are a bit narrow with high hedges reducing visibility so you have to watch out in them.


----------



## iGaz (16 Aug 2009)

I live in Hayle and ride that route as part of my ride every sunday, if you click here you can view my ride in google maps,,

http://maps.google.com/?t=p&z=15&ll...gps/host/3b059f70-c3ee-44f9-87c2-86c2c95fad52

If you stick to the cycle network routes which are clearly sign posted, you should be okay.

Hardly any traffic today, and the majority of traffic do give you a wide berth around here.

St Ives through Zennor to St Just can be quite challenging, more so with a strong on shore SW breeze, and a few bumps from Lands End via St Buryan to Mousehole. 

The built up areas of Mousehole and St Ives can be streaming with dopey emmetts, all of whom tend to leave their brains at home and just don't take any notice of cars etc as they walk 6 abreast down the roads!!

As already said, it will be hard going for small children as there are some bloody steep bumps to deal with which does get the old ticker pumping.

Enjoy the ride,,,,


----------



## peanut (16 Aug 2009)

We used to holiday in Hayle at The Towans . Fond memories of the place and the little train to St Ives.
A few years ago my company Talking Heads restored St Agnes theme park and designed the underwater simulator for Lands End theme park. 

Put us off Cornwall for years ,living and working down there in Winter though.


----------



## iGaz (16 Aug 2009)

Walking/riding the coast paths in winter with no holiday makers around is lush!


----------



## peanut (16 Aug 2009)

quote=iGaz;850656]Walking/riding the coast paths in winter with no holiday makers around is lush![/quote]

if you don't get blown off the cliff it is 

There is a very good reason why all trees and shrubs in Cornwall look like they have been hit sideways by a nuclear blast


----------



## John Ponting (16 Aug 2009)

iGaz
If you are ever near the Bucket of Blood Inn @ Phillack call in and say hello to my cousin Sue and her husband Ricky and give them my best.


----------



## dicanio (18 Aug 2009)

Hi, Thank you all for your information on this, (especially iGaz) It will be a great help.

I guess we (tourists) must drive you locals mad sometimes! I would feel the same if I lived down there!

Again, thanks a lot and happy cycling to you!


----------

